# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  استخدام الادوية بطريقة صحيحة ( توجد نصائح )

## محمد كمال

*نصائح عامة لكيفية استعمال الأدوية بصورة صحيحة

قبل استعمالك لأي دواء يجب إخبار الطبيب أو الصيدلي إذا كان لديك أي نوع من انواع الحساسية سواء كانت للطعام أو للأدوية أو لأي من المواد مثل الكبريت وغيرها .

وكذلك يجب إخباره إذا كنت مريض بأحد الأمراض المزمنة مثل السكر أو كنت تأخذ حمية خاصة. لان اكثر الأدوية تحتوي على خليط من المكونات يكون المختص يعرف أثار استعمالها مع بعض. ويجب على النساء إخبار الطبيب أو الصيدلي قبل استعمال الدواء بوجود الحمل أو بنية الحمل خلال فترة استعمال الدواء لان بعض الأدوية تسبب عيوب خلقية للوليد أو مشاكل أخرى خلال الحمل إن استعمال أي نوع من الأدوية خلال الحمل بدون استشارة طبية يسبب بعض المشاكل لذا يجب الامتناع من الاستماع لنصائح غير المختصين باستعمال أي دواء خلال فترة الحمل.

أما ألام المرضع يجب أن تعلم إن بعض الأدوية ينتقل تأثيرها إلى الطفل من خلال الحليب وقد تسبب ثاثيرات غير مرغوبة في الرضيع لذا يجب إخبار الطبيب أو الصيدلي بان ألام في فترة الرضاعة.
إذا كنت تأخذ من بعض الأدوية التي تصرف بدون وصفة طبية (otc) مثل مسكنات الألم أو معدلات الحموضة وغيرها لا تنسى إخبار الطبيب والصيدلي بذلك مع قراءة النشرة المرفقة بعناية قبل الاستعمال.

تخزين الأدوية:-

من المهم أَنْ تقوم بتخزين أدويتكَ بشكل صحيح. ودليل التخزين الصحيح يتضمن :
* أحفظ ألادوية بعيداً عن متناول الأطفال.
* احفظ الأدوية في علبها الأصلية.
* احفظ الأدوية بعيدا عن الحرارة والضوء المباشر.
* لا تحتفظ بالأدوية المحتوية على كبسولات أو أقراص بالحمام أو قرب مغسلة المطبخ أو في الأماكن الرطبة الأخرى لأنها تسبب تلف وتحلل الأدوية .
* اغلق علب الأدوية بأحكام وتخلص من القطن الموجود في بعض العلب لأنه قد يساعد على الرطوبة بعد فتح العلبة للاستعمال.
* لا تَخْزنُ الأدوية في الثّلاجةِ ما لم يخبرك الصيدلي بضرورة ذلك .
* لاتحفظ الأدوية السائلة في درجة التجمد داخل (الفريزر)
* لا تَتْركُ أدويتكَ في السيارةِ لفترات طويلة من الوقت .
* لا تَحتْفظُ بالأدوية القديمة وتخلص منها بمكان لا يصل له الأطفال .

كيفية استعمال الادوية بصورة صحيحه :-

تقسم الأدوية إلى عدة أصناف تؤخذ بواسطة 
الفم الجلد
الأنف العين
الأذن الشرج
المهبل

لذا يجب استعمال الدواء حسب التعليمات المعطاة لك حسب المواعيد الدقيقة والجرعة الموصوفة لك والمدة المحددة من قبل الأخصائيين وإذا شعرت بان الدواء الذي استعملته لم يأتي بنتيجة أو تسبب لك ببعض الأعراض الجانبية اتصل بطبيبك واخبره بذلك.
إذا لم يقم الصيدلي بمزج الأدوية مع بعض لا تقم بذلك واحفظ كل دواء بعلبته الأصلية واحكم إغلاق الغطاء بعد الاستعمال ولا تنزع تعليمات الاستعمال من العلبة لأنك قد تحتاج لقراءتها من وقت لأخر.
لتجنب الأخطاء غير المقصودة لاتاخذ الدواء بالظلام وانتبه إلى تاريخ صلاحية الدواء.

الأدوية التي تؤخذ بواسطة الفم :

بشكل عام، إنه من الأفضل أَنْ تؤخذ الأدوية مع كاس كامل من الماء ولكن يجب الانتباه إلى الطبيب أو الصيدلي عند إعطاء تعليمات الاستعمال لان بعض الأدوية يجب استعمالها مع الطعام وبعضها حين تكون المعدة فارغة.
نصائح عامة لكيفية استعمال الأدوية بصورة صحيحة
كبسولة الدواء أو تمضغها إلا إذا طلب منك ذلك . إذا كنت تستعمل أدوية سائلة يجب استعمال ملعقة فيها مقاس أو أي أداة أخرى تقيس الجرعة بدقة يجب عدم استعمال ملاعق الطعام لأنها لا تعطي المقاسات الدقيقة أسأل الصيدلَي حول هذه الأدوات .

الأدوية التي تؤخذ بواسطة الفم تأتي على شكل حبوب أو كبسولات أو سوائل إذا كانت لديك مشكلة في ابتلاع الجرعة اتصل بطبيبك واخبره بالمشكلة حتى يجد لك البديل المناسب الذي ممكن أن يكون اكثر سهوله في ابتلاعه.

الأدوية التي تؤخذ بواسطة الجلد:

إذا كانت على شكل لصقه يجب أن يكون الجلد جاف ونظيف وخالي من الشعر والندوب .
أزل الرقعة السابقة قبل وضع اللصقه الجديدة.

أدوية الأنف:
أدوية الاستنشاق عادة تاتي مع تعليمات واضحة للمريض، أقرا التعليمات بحذر قبل استعمال الدواء. بما إن هنالك أدوية استنشاق مختلفة ويتم استخدامها بعدة طرق فمن المهم جدا قراءة التعليمات المرفقة بعناية إذا لم تفهم التعليمات أو لم تعرف كيف تستعمل الدواء أتصل بالاخصائي .

قطرات الأنف:

استعمالها يكون بإمالة الرأس بينما باقي جسمك يكون منتصب أو تنام على ظهرك على السرير ويكون رأسك على الجانب ثم ضع القطرات بدون عصر القطرة وبلطف في كل جانب من الأنف واحتفظ بنفس الوضع لبضعة دقائق حتى يدخل الدواء إلى داخل الأنف ثم اشطف القطارة بالماء الدافئ وامسحها بقطعة نظيفة واحكم إغلاقها وحتى تتجنب التلوث لا تستعمل نفس قطرة الأنف لا كثر من شخص .

بخاخ الأنف: 

- طريقة استعمال بخاخ الأنف اضغط علبة البخاخ في كل جانب بشكل سريع وقوي .
- بعد الاستعمال أشطف رأسَ علبة البخاخ بالماءِ الحارِ، ولكن أحذر من دخول الماء إلى داخل العلبة ثم جففها بمنديل نظيف واغلق العلبة بأحكام ولا تستعمل نفس علبة البخاخ لأكثر من شخص حتى لا تنتقل العدوى 

قطرات العين:

- لَمْنعَ التلوث، لا تَتْركُ رأس قطرةِ العين يلمس أي سطحِ (من ضمنها العين) ويجب حْفظُ العلبة مغلقة بأحكام.

- القطارة يجب أن لأتكون ممتلئة حتى يتمَ السيطرة على القطرةَ بصورة صحيحةَ.
كيفية الاستخدام: أولا، أغسل يديٌكَ. أرجع رأسكَ إلى الخلف وبا 
لسّبابةِ، أسحب الجفن الأسفل إلى تحت حتى يعطي شكّلَ الجراب. ضع الدواء في جرابِ العين وأغلق العين برفق. لا تَغْمزُ. أجعل عيونكَ مغلقة لمدة دقيقة إِلى دقيقتينِ.

إذا كانت أدويتك خاصة باللجلوكوماِ أو التهاب العينِ:

أتبع التعليمات الموضحة أعلاه، على أية حال، بعد وَضْعِ القطراتِ في عينكَ، أضغطَ زاويةِ العينِ بإصبعكَ الأوسط مباشرة. أستمر فيْ الضغط لمدة دقيقة إِلى دقيقتين بعد وضع الدواء في العينِ. هذا سَيُساعدُ بمْنع الدواء من أن يتفاعل في الجسمِ ويتسبب في أثار جانبية.

بعد وضع قطرات العين أغسل يديك لإزالة أي دواء عليها.

مراهم العين:

حتى تَمْنعَ تلوث مرهمِ العينِ، لا تَتْركُ راس أنبوب المرهم تلمس أي سطح ( بضمن ذلك العين ). بعد الاستعمال،امسح رأسِ أنبوب ...رأسِ أنبوب المرهمِ بقطعة نظيفِ واَحْفظُ الأنبوب مغلق بأحكام.

كيفية الاستخدام : 

قبل الاستعمال اغسل يديك جيدا اسحب الجفن السفلي على شكل جراب ثم اعصر شريط رقيق من المرهم في الجراب اغلق 
عينيك برفق لمدة دقيقة إلى دقيقتان ثم اغسل يديك ولا تترك أي اثر للمرهم على يديك.

قطرات الأذن:

لمنع التلوث يجب أن لأتلامس القطارة الجلد ( بضمن ذلك الأذن ). وكذلك يجب عدم ملئ القطارة حتى تتمكن من السيطرة عليهاَ. عند إعطاء القطرة يجب على المريض أن ينام على الفراش على جنب وبلطف اضغط على القطارة ليدخل الدواء إلى داخل قناة الأذن استمر بنفس الوضع لمدة من 3- 5 دقائق حتى يصل الدواء إلى قاع قناة الأذن .
لا تغسل القطارة بعد الاستعمال إنما امسحها بمنديل نظيف وأغلقها بأحكام .

تحاميل الشرج:

أولا اغسل يديك جيدا ثم أزل الغلاف القصديري للتحميلة ورطب التحميلة بالماء نم على جانبك ادفع التحميلة في الشرج بواسطة اصبعك إذا كانت التحميلة غير متماسكة اتركها قبل استعمالها وقبل إزالة غلافها في الثلاجة أو داخل ماء بارد لمدة 30 دقيقة اغسل يديك جيدا بعد إدخال التحميلة.

الادوية المهبلية :

- إذا كنت حامل يجب أن لا تستعملي أي أدوية توضع داخل المهبل إلا بأشراف طبي.

- أما إذا كان للعلاج أولا اغسلي يديك جيدا ثم أدخلي العلاج بلطف وبدون استعمال أي قوة داخل المهبل انتظري بِضْع دقائقَ قبل النُّهُوضِ.

- اغسلي يديكَ بالصّابونِ والماءِ الدّافئِ.

تحذيرات واحتياطات وقائية:-

- لا تعطي من أدويتك لأي شخص آخر فالدواء وصف لحالتك أنت فقط ويحتمل أن يكون ضار للشخص الآخر .

- العديد من الأدوية لا يجب أن تؤخذ مع أدوية أخرى أو المشروبات الكحولية لذلك عليك سؤال الطبيب والصيدلي عن هذه المسالة.

- قبل جراء أي عمليات جراحية بما فيها عمليات جراحة الأسنان يجب إخبار الطبيب عن أنواع الأدوية التي تستعملها .

إذا اعتقدت انك أخذت جرعة زائدة من الدواء أو أحد الأطفال اخذ الدواء بطريقة خاطئة اتصل بالإسعاف فورا 
(من المفروض انك تعرف رقم هاتف الإسعاف ) ومن الضروري أن يكون لديك زجاجة من شراب يساعد على التقيؤ (متوفر في الصيدليات ) والذي قد يطلب منك استعمالها ولكن يجب حفظها بمكان آمن بعيد عن الأطفال وقراءة تعليمات استعمالها بدقة.

التأثيرات الجانبية:-

إن استعمال الأدوية قد يسبب بعض التأثيرات الجانبية غير المرغوبة وبعض هذه التأثيرات ربما تحتاج إلى انتباه ورعاية طبيه لذا عليك سؤال الطبيب أو الصيدلي عن التأثيرات الطبية المتوقعة من استعمال الدواء وفي حالة حصول ردود فعل غير اعتيادية يجب الاتصال بالطبيب على الفور أو مراجعة الإسعاف .
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لك الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكووووووور يابني
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*مرحبا بعودتك مشكور جدا
*

----------

